# Severe anti social activity by tenants. Anything Mgt Co, Landlord or Residents can do



## MrOutraged (20 Apr 2012)

Recently a house has been rented 2 doors down from us. I won't go into huge detail on the problems the tenants have caused, but some of the problems include 
-racial abuse of Polish and Black residents in other houses on the road.
-keeping horses in the estate
-constant noise
-stacking black bags full of rubbish outside the front door

Believe me I could go on and on!

One Polish family in particular were sick of their behaviour so organised a petition to get them evicted which received numerous signatures.

On many occasions I have contacted the management company about it and have only ever received one reply which was that their solicitor is in contact with the landlord.

I asked if this meant that the landlord would not comply with evicting them and pointed out that he would be within his rights to terminate the lease in the first 6 months without reason and also had a query about a possible structural defect in my house.....received no reply (this was about a month ago).

I can only assume that the landlord refused to do anything about it and now our management fees are contributing towards the cost of a solicitor to handle it ( I asked this, got no reply).

Has anyone here been in a similar situation or would anyone know the best way of getting this sorted out?


----------



## mathepac (20 Apr 2012)

PRTB should have been your first port of call. Each neighbour individually needs to register a complaint as the landlord has taken no action.

What do you mean by "managaement company"?


----------



## MrOutraged (20 Apr 2012)

Management company as in the ones who maintain common areas and we pay management fees too.


----------



## Bronte (20 Apr 2012)

Well done the Polish family for taking action. Your first port of call is to chat to the local Garda liason officer then next is to write a letter to the PRTB and a letter to the landlord. You have to be persistent. Presumable racial abuse is an offense and that needs to be reported to the Gardai. The Polish and Black people will need to be willing to do the complaint and the neighbours willing to back them up.


----------



## shesells (20 Apr 2012)

There is a difference in the powers of a management company in a development with apartments compared to houses. It's because a management company own all buildings in apartment blocks and "owners" have 200/500/1000 year leases , but owners actually own houses. The management company have fewer powers when it comes to houses. 

Having said that, the directors of any management company are charged with protecting the best interests of all members of the company so they should be pursuing the landlord. A combination of management company/gardai should be enough to convince the landlord.


----------



## truthseeker (21 Apr 2012)

Contact the Guards, the local TDs, the PRTB. Get the landlords contact details and contact him on every single occasion of anti social behaviour, make it a problem for him otherwise he wont be bothered doing anything about it.


----------



## Padraigb (21 Apr 2012)

truthseeker said:


> Contact the Guards, the local TDs, the PRTB.


1. It is appropriate to contact the Guards only when there is a breach of the peace. 
2. I do not believe it is a matter in which to involve TDs at all. 
3. The PRTB exists to deal with problems between landlords and tenants, not between tenants and neighbours.


> Get the landlords contact details and contact him on every single occasion of anti social behaviour, make it a problem for him otherwise he wont be bothered doing anything about it.


That's the way to go.


----------



## mathepac (21 Apr 2012)

Padraigb said:


> ... 3. The PRTB exists to deal with problems between landlords and tenants, not between tenants and neighbours. ...


The PRTB has specific powers to act in cases (e.g anti-social behaviour by tenants effecting neighbours)  where a landlord won't act.

You'll have to take my word for it as one of the worst web-sites in the country is currently off-line "for maintenace" Hopefully they really mean demolition, design and construction.


----------



## truthseeker (21 Apr 2012)

Padraigb said:


> 1. It is appropriate to contact the Guards only when there is a breach of the peace.
> 2. I do not believe it is a matter in which to involve TDs at all.
> 3. The PRTB exists to deal with problems between landlords and tenants, not between tenants and neighbours.



1. It is important to contact the Guards about anti social behaviour especially racism.

2. From experience, its always useful to have local councillers on board about problems in the area, and they can usually offer good advice on how to tackle the issue.

3. From[broken link removed]


> The house beside mine is a private rented dwelling, the tenants are making noise, what can I do?
> 
> Domestic and neighbour noise are not dealt with by the Air Quality Monitoring & Noise Control Unit. In this case there are two main options open to you:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bronte (23 Apr 2012)

mathepac said:


> You'll have to take my word for it as one of the worst web-sites in the country is currently off-line "for maintenace" Hopefully they really mean demolition, design and construction.


 
What website are you referring to?


----------



## ajapale (23 Apr 2012)

mathepac said:


> .. one of the worst web-sites in the country is currently off-line "for maintenace" Hopefully they really mean demolition, design and construction.



Whats this got to do with the topic?


----------



## Sue Ellen (23 Apr 2012)

mathepac said:


> The PRTB has specific powers to act in cases (e.g anti-social behaviour by tenants effecting neighbours)  where a landlord won't act.
> 
> You'll have to take my word for it as one of the worst web-sites in the country is currently off-line "for maintenace" Hopefully they really mean demolition, design and construction.





Bronte said:


> What website are you referring to?





ajapale said:


> Whats this got to do with the topic?



The OP is obviously being referred to the PRTB website to read up on 'the specific powers to act in cases (e.g anti-social behaviour by tenants affecting neighbours)'. The site was down at that time  and would have to agree with mathepac that it is not user friendly.


----------



## mathepac (23 Apr 2012)

Sue Ellen said:


> The OP is obviously being referred to the PRTB website ....


Thanks.


----------



## MrOutraged (24 Apr 2012)

After numerous ignored emails I finally got an answer back from the management company. (only after I threatened to organise the residents committee to agree to have them removed from the management of the estate).
She said she had spoken to the landlord again yesterday for the "umpteenth" time and that his solicitor and the Gardai are on the case.
I stated yet again that the lease can be terminated without reason in the first 6 months and that surely the landlord was aware of this.......no answer.
Main problem is as far as I remember the 6 month period could expire in the next week or two!!!!!
They also now keep greyhounds in their back yard (about 5*10m) which bark all day and night. Turning into a lovely place to live!!!!


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Apr 2012)

MrOutraged said:


> They also now keep greyhounds in their back yard (about 5*10m) which bark all day and night.



Perhaps a call to an organisation such as the [broken link removed] might help.  One of their inspectors can call to see if there is a cruelty case to be answered.  There has to be a serious reason for the dogs barking all the time.


----------



## ajapale (24 Apr 2012)

MrOutraged said:


> After numerous ignored emails I finally got an answer back from the management company. (only after I threatened to organise the residents committee to agree to have them removed from the management of the estate).



OP,

Are you dealing with a property management _*company*_ or property management _*agent*_?

Have you contacted citizensadvice/flac in regard to your issue?

Mathepac, I appreciate that the PRTB web site is a crock but can you point to any other site which states that _*"The PRTB has specific powers to act in cases (e.g anti-social behaviour  by tenants effecting neighbours)  where a landlord won't act". *_Im interested in the practalities of the such PRTB involvement.


----------



## truthseeker (24 Apr 2012)

Sue Ellen said:


> Perhaps a call to an organisation such as the [broken link removed] might help.  One of their inspectors can call to see if there is a cruelty case to be answered.  There has to be a serious reason for the dogs barking all the time.



I have reported greyhounds being kept in bad conditions to the DSPCA to be told that the individuals who were keeping them 'usually treat their animals well'. Informally I was advised that the DSPCA are not interested in becoming involved with the doings of such individuals. It appears that some people are above the law and given what the OP has divulged about the tenants keeping horses and greyhounds, and stacking rubbish outside the door I am inclined to think these particular tenants may scream 'discrimination' if reported for anything.


----------



## mathepac (24 Apr 2012)

ajapale said:


> ...
> Mathepac, I appreciate that the PRTB web site is a crock but can you point to any other site which states that _*"The PRTB has specific powers to act in cases (e.g anti-social behaviour  by tenants effecting neighbours)  where a landlord won't act". *_Im interested in the practalities of the such PRTB involvement.


I know a few years ago when we (an ad hoc 'residents committee' from our estate) had problems we contacted the PRTB and got some action after contact with  two landlords. I'm no longer active in the association, but here's some links from the all-new PRTB web-site - sorry just too knackered at the minute to wade through it and be more helpful. www.threshold.ie is another possible source. Sorry it's so vague, but I must get the head down.


----------



## MrOutraged (24 Apr 2012)

ajapale
Well the company name is *'******* property management.
truthseeker
Yes, I strongly suspect that would be the case if and when any action is taken to remove them. Fact is they were there for a while before I had any problems with them - probably mostly because in the winter I leave the house in the dark in the morning and get back at night when its dark again.
These days now you can see the destruction they are causing around the place and they are more inclined to be outside with the longer evenings.


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Apr 2012)

Nothing to lose by making one phone call and you might possibly be doing the animals a big favour.  If only someone had made a call about poor Bobby here he might have survived along with his companion. Don't want to take your thread off-topic.


----------



## ajapale (24 Apr 2012)

MrOutraged said:


> ajapale
> Well the company name is *'******* property management.



It makes a difference whether they are a property management _*company*_ or a property management _*agent*_. An agent can be fired but a company is a different matter.


----------

